# محتاج لارشاد فى خدمة المسنين



## marloforever (12 فبراير 2010)

*اتمنى ان  حد يرشحلى جزء معين من الانجيل اققراة فى خدمة المسنين
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2010)

آسفة اني لم افهم سؤالك أخي مارلو.

هل تريد أن تقرأ للمسنين أم لنفسك لكي تتقوى في خدمتك.
يا ريتك توضح.

الرب يبارك خدمتك.


----------



## marloforever (12 فبراير 2010)

*أشكريك اختى امة على اهتماميك اسف على عدم التوضيح 
بس هوة مش لية اان كنت اقصد للمسنين*


----------

